# High Carb Days & Bloated Stomach



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Starting from the Saturday just gone, I upped my carb intake substantially to meet my training demands and to generally get bigger.

I'm still carb-cycling as always but now am consuming...

3x Low - 320g

2x Med - 490g

2x High - 660g

The problem is that on Saturday (high day), I felt very very bloated towards the end of the evening. Stomach was distended and I generally felt quite uncomfortable.

Is there anything I can do to help with this issue? Carb timings, meal portions, supplements, etc or is it something that I'll get used to in due time?

I think the feeling of un-comfort began after my PWO meal which consisted of...

*Directly PWO -* 50g whey + 50g vitargo + 15g creatine

*30 minutes later when I got back home -* (200g oats + 600ml milk) + (300g chicken + 2 slices of wholemeal bread + 25g Minicol cheese) + (170g Greek yogurt) - *Roughly 1800Kcals*

Also, is it true that the body requires more water on high carb days as opposed to low-med carbs days?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i find solgar digestive enzymes really help avoid the bloat feeling.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Contest said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Starting from the Saturday just gone, I upped my carb intake substantially to meet my training demands and to generally get bigger.
> 
> ...


Ravenous I found great for digestion. BadAlan and Pscarb recommand it also.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

maybe to much fiber ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yeah I recommend Ravenous by Anabolic Designs  That'll defo help!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i find solgar digestive enzymes really help avoid the bloat feeling.


I used to take the MP one's but they didn't seem to help too much.



Galaxy said:


> Ravenous I found great for digestion. BadAlan and Pscarb recommand it also.


I too have heard great things about Ravenous. Is this something that should be supplemented daily or is it fine just on high carb days.



Big ape said:


> maybe to much fiber ?


This could be a possibility as my carb intake is 95% from oats. On Saturday for example I consumed 600g along with 1.8L of Lactose Free Milk.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Contest said:


> I used to take the MP one's but they didn't seem to help too much.
> 
> I too have heard great things about Ravenous. Is this something that should be supplemented daily or is it fine just on high carb days.
> 
> .


I just take it twice daily with my two biggest meals and seems to work at that. 2 caps every meal would cost a fortune!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Contest said:


> I used to take the MP one's but they didn't seem to help too much.
> 
> I too have heard great things about Ravenous. Is this something that should be supplemented daily or is it fine just on high carb days.
> 
> This could be a possibility as my carb intake is 95% from oats. On Saturday for example I consumed 600g along with 1.8L of Lactose Free Milk.


this probably sounds stupid but do you eat or drink your oats


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> this probably sounds stupid but do you eat or drink your oats


Not stupid at all mate. I use MP's Instant Oats. Can't imagine eating 600g of oats in on day. I'll b sitting there for a millennium lol.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Contest said:


> I used to take the MP one's but they didn't seem to help too much.
> 
> I too have heard great things about Ravenous. Is this something that should be supplemented daily or is it fine just on high carb days.
> 
> This could be a possibility as my carb intake is 95% from oats. On Saturday for example I consumed 600g along with 1.8L of Lactose Free Milk.


Just checked on fitness pal althought its not 100% accurate 600g of oats alone is 60g fiber, i remember watching a video with layne norton talking about a competitor he had who has the same problems as u got and it was due to high fiber


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Contest said:


> Not stupid at all mate. I use MP's Instant Oats. Can't imagine eating 600g of oats in on day. I'll b sitting there for a millennium lol.


tbh i dont remember getting bloated off powdered oats but if i drink normal oats i get super bloated.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Big ape said:


> Just checked on fitness pal althought its not 100% accurate 600g of oats alone is 60g fiber, i remember watching a video with layne norton talking about a competitor he had who has the same problems as u got and it was due to high fiber


Was there a fix for this by any chance in the video or would consuming less oats be the only option?



Sambuca said:


> tbh i dont remember getting bloated off powdered oats but if i drink normal oats i get super bloated.


Whats the highest amount of powdered oats you've used in one day though mate?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Contest said:


> Was there a fix for this by any chance in the video or would consuming less oats be the only option?


Yeah he just changed the carb source to something with less fiber


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I had a re feed yesterday and was bloated all day... after 3 low carb days in a row i just see it as my stomach stretching with being so small from not eating a lot


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> I had a re feed yesterday and was bloated all day... after 3 low carb days in a row i just see it as my stomach stretching with being so small from not eating a lot


How u feeling today mate? I should add I felt a little bloated the day after as well but feel fine today.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Monster Supplements have Ravenous for £20 at the moment. Bit out of date but if that doesn't bother you get involved.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Contest said:


> How u feeling today mate? I should add I felt a little bloated the day after as well but feel fine today.


Im fine today and back on a low carb day


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

metformin


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Cronus said:


> metformin


When I used Metformin, it made me bloat even more. Wreaked havoc with my stomach to the point where it felt distended 24/7 whether I consumed or didn't consume carbs.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Contest said:


> When I used Metformin, it made me bloat even more. Wreaked havoc with my stomach to the point where it felt distended 24/7 whether I consumed or didn't consume carbs.


Did you start off low, 250mg, and gradually increase the dose?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Did you start off low, 250mg, and gradually increase the dose?


I did indeed mate. Hated the bloated look and feeling.


----------

